
What Happened to Facebook - galaxyLogic
https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/more-details-on-todays-outage/431441338919/
======
CedarMills
This is a post from 2010.

~~~
galaxyLogic
True, and seems it happened again today
[https://downdetector.com/status/facebook](https://downdetector.com/status/facebook)

Looks like not much has been learned :-)

------
galaxyLogic
What can we learn from this?

